# Klogic?



## Taigatrommel (23. September 2003)

Hallo,

ich suche ein Programm um elektronische Schaltkreise zu simulieren. Das Programm Klogic von KDE habe ich schon ausprobiert. Ist aber nicht so sehr der "Hit"

Vielen Dank.


----------



## JohannesR (23. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Taigatrommel _
> *Hallo,
> 
> ich suche ein Programm um elektronische Schaltkreise zu simulieren. Das Programm Klogic von KDE habe ich schon ausprobiert. Ist aber nicht so sehr der "Hit"
> ...



Hm, such mal nach "Spice"! Leider finde ich den Link grade nicht, aber AFAIR ist Spice das, was du suchst. 

Edit: Einen Link gefunden, PSpice solltest du hier finden. Ansonsten mal auf AboutSpice.com suchen.


----------



## Taigatrommel (23. September 2003)

Hey war ein super Tip. Besten Dank.
Ist genau, dass was ich gesucht habe


----------

